# OpenSuse auf VirtualBox



## Bismark (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leutz,
hab mit den neuesten VitualBox runter geladen und installiert, weil ich mir einen "virtuellen PC" mit OpenSuse erstellen wollte. Es mit der .iso datei zu installieren würde lange zu dauern. Hab auf der Seite von Vitualbox  gesehen, das man .rtm Dateien von Linux Distributionen runter laden kann und diese als Virtuellen PC benutzen kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Bzw. wie bindet man diesen, in den VirtualBox ein?
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. :-(

Lg Bismark


----------

